# Furries and Wallpaper



## icecold24 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm currently in search for some good furry wallpaper. PRESENTABLE furry wallpaper, which means, something clean.

For my iPod Touch, I use this image which I found in another thread in this forum which I can not find for some reason (it's an image by Blotch):
http://d.furaffinity.net/art/blotch/1186177706.blotch_shadowdog.jpg













However, I'd like something a bit different for my desktop PC. Anyone have any recommendations?

Also, post any screenshots of furry wallpaper you use!


----------



## Shadow (Nov 7, 2009)

Pretty much any furry themed image. :>


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 7, 2009)

A picture of Rain Silves.


----------



## Geek (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Vatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Geek said:


> *bigass picture that I don't feel like putting in my quote*


 

"Slide to unlock"

heh heh heh....


----------



## Vatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Seriously though...
just get a VulpVibe desktop or album cover.
Some good ones:
























http://renard.teknolust.org/covers/silence.jpg


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Seriously though...
> just get a VulpVibe desktop or album cover.
> Some good ones:
> 
> *pics*



Do you have any other Silent Hill ones?


----------



## Vatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Do you have any other Silent Hill ones?


 

What?
 That's Renard from VulpVibe/Lapfox.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

Vatz said:


> What?
> That's Renard from VulpVibe/Lapfox.



What right back.

The last picture of nurse-demon-chick. Looked pretty SILENT HILL, OFUX to me. *shrug*


----------



## Gonebatty (Nov 7, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> What right back.
> 
> The last picture of nurse-demon-chick. Looked pretty SILENT HILL, OFUX to me. *shrug*


 
This.

I got normal stuff. Like game or movie stuff.

Edit: Looked it up. SH tribute.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> What right back.
> 
> The last picture of nurse-demon-chick. Looked pretty SILENT HILL, OFUX to me. *shrug*


 

Yeah, well, Negaren (also part of VulpVibe) did this picture right here:


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 8, 2009)

You don't want furry! You want Transformers and zombies! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 8, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> What right back.
> 
> The last picture of nurse-demon-chick. Looked pretty SILENT HILL, OFUX to me. *shrug*



His FA page
His actual website

He's a musician.

And hate to break it to you that nurse-demon-chick is a male fox apparently ._. But that's the cover of the 'Silence' album which is pretty much a Silent Hill reminder-type thing. Here's the album, if you wanna hear it.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 8, 2009)

Bobmuffins said:


> His FA page
> His actual website
> 
> He's a musician.
> ...


 

Yeah, I already found out about his cross-dressing tendencies when I saw the "Renard: in Rivo" cover...scared the hell out of me, too.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 8, 2009)

This at 1600x1200.


----------



## Chenler (Nov 8, 2009)

hmm these are good ones


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Its funny, I would normally never show that I'm a furry but this wallpaper is just so bad ass I had to use it, furry wise or not


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 8, 2009)

^^^^

Pool's open?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 8, 2009)

I make photo based wallpaper and have not done any furry work yet I may try sometime. 

EXAMPLE:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2995442/ [digital nipples are in the pic]


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 8, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Yeah, I already found out about his cross-dressing tendencies when I saw the "Renard: in Rivo" cover...scared the hell out of me, too.


Crossdressing you say? Also, uh... This one's a bit more creepy .-.

Ah well, we should get back on topic.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 8, 2009)

Bobmuffins said:


> Crossdressing you say? Also, uh... This one's a bit more creepy .-.
> 
> Ah well, we should get back on topic.



Vore..? 

The album cover is actually really cool.
Like, I want that as a poster in my room cool.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 8, 2009)

you are all wrong.

this:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 8, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> you are all wrong.



*savesavesave*

What is this? TELL ME! <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 8, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> *savesavesave*
> 
> What is this? TELL ME! <3


my favourite artists:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kaji
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chimerasynx
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kokuryu/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/misplacedspigot/


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 8, 2009)

Glaice said:


> This at 1600x1200.



my god! why do you want to give them a crappy rip off pic of rain?
this is the original:


----------



## Dass (Nov 8, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!

Must. Figure. Out. Browsing. Better.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 8, 2009)

Wait. I have another kickass pic.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 9, 2009)

Glaice said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Pool's open?


 
Hell naw, it aint open >:C


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2009)

i commissioned immelmann once and put the result on my wallpaper :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> my favourite artists:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kaji
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chimerasynx
> ...



I'll check them out, thank you.


----------

